
Graphene acts as plasmonic antenna, leads towards 0.1nm wires in chips - evo_9
http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/116549-graphene-acts-as-plasmonic-antenna-leads-towards-0-1nm-wires-in-chips
======
mirceagoia
Is there something graphene CAN'T do? Well, I hope to see it in the space
elevator sooner rather than later.

~~~
zmonkeyz
Wait until we find out the horrible truth about Graphene. It's actually bone
shavings from Cthulu's corpse laying at the bottom of the ocean!

